# Looking for hypoallergenic cat/kitten to adopt



## Donna Sheppard (Feb 24, 2017)

My children are desperate to get a cat and I'm looking for a hypoallergenic breed such as Burmese, Bengal, Siberian, Russian Blue to adopt. I live in Cheshire. I've spent hours trawling rescue websites, Preloved, pets4homes etc. Can anyone help?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Have you looked at the GCCF, TICA or breed club websites for breeders? Or visited shows to meet breeders and their cats? 

You'll need to narrow down a breed, there's some very different temperaments in the ones listed, then visit to allergy test. 

Siberians can be more hypo allergenic especially if the breeders are testing and using lower Fel d1 cats in their program, some also test their kittens so they can place the lowest level kittens into homes where allergies are a concern.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Donna Sheppard and welcome. 

My best advice is that you start going regularly to Cat Shows and talking to breeders of those breeds of cats you are interested in. As you will know "hypoallergenic" does not mean _*non-allergenic,*_ and unless you have only a mild allergy you are likely to find you can tolerate one breed better than others. The point is that you do need to know which breeds you are allergic to _before _you buy a kitten as it would be dreadful to end up having to return the kitten to the breeder because you were allergic, and that would be very unfair and stressful for the kitten.

When you speak to breeders face to face at the shows you will be able to identify those ones with whom you have a rapport. If you express an interest in their cats you can ask to visit their home and meet their cats. Handling the cats will give you a good idea whether you could live with the breed without having an allergic response.

Cat Shows are held all over the UK every year. Not all of them will be near to you, so you would need to be prepared to travel.


----------

